# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  How To say in Russian

## WHite

I've Got Some pictures. I only wan't to know how it is say in Russian. 
Thanks.
I don't know how to show it directly so here are the adresses. http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 
That's all. Many thanks to you all.  ::

----------


## Guin

> I've Got Some pictures. I only wan't to know how it is say in Russian. 
> Thanks.
> I don't know how to show it directly so here are the adresses. http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 
> That's all. Many thanks to you all.

 I'm not quite sure what do you mean. If you mean your phrase "I've Got Some pictures", you can say something like: "У меня есть несколько картинок"

----------


## Vadim84

> I'm not quite sure what do you mean.

 WHite wants to know how to say in Russian the things that are in the pictures. 
The problem is there are many things in those pics  ::

----------


## shadow1

girl - девочка
bull - бык
cat - кошка

----------


## Sir Krist

1 krasiviya zhenzhina? , mne ne ochen naravitsya blondinka, mne voishen naravitsya brUnetka  ::  
2korova 
3bal'shoy kat 
ya bil' slishkom pozdno 
fel free to correct my mistakes I have millions.

----------


## studyr

> I've Got Some pictures. I only wan't to know how it is say in Russian. 
> Thanks.
> I don't know how to show it directly so here are the adresses. http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368 
> That's all. Many thanks to you all.

 You write: 

```
http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368
http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368
http://www.teepik.com/picture.php?Pi...0&members=4368
```

but you have to write: 

```



```

and it will be:

----------

